# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Kante za pelene- Varaždin

## Cathy

Kaj kažete?
http://www.varazdinske-vijesti.hr/ak...5yPMoLF6Ww_LRg

----------


## jelena.O

Nadam se da neće svako kućanstvo dobit kantu

----------


## Cathy

> Nadam se da neće svako kućanstvo dobit kantu


Dobiti će ih oni koji dođu i potpišu ugovor.

----------


## Vrci

Pa piše da se treba prijaviti za to. Meni je ideja odlična, da je kod nas prva bih išla po nju

----------


## jelena.O

Na kolko ugovor?
Hoće li se moći posuđivati nekom?
To bi bio višak recimo kod mene da imam male klince

----------


## jelena.O

Na kolko ugovor?
Hoće li se moći posuđivati nekom? Nadam se da u ZG to neće biti :Grin:

----------


## Vrci

Kod nas će uskoro naplaćivati otpad prema broju odvoza. Budući da većinu recikliramo, kanta mi mora ići jednom tjedno samo zbog pelena. Inače bih lagodno mogla svaka 2 tj stavljati i plaćati manje. Da imam zasebnu kantu iz koje besplatno odvoze pelene, bila bih presretna. 

Zašto se to nadaš? Pa nije obvezno, dobrovoljno je

----------


## Cathy

> Na kolko ugovor?
> Hoće li se moći posuđivati nekom? Nadam se da u ZG to neće biti


Jelena, jesi uopće pročitala članak? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jelena.O

Jesam sad
A gdi bi to trebalo stajati

----------


## jelena.O

Jesam sad
A gdi bi to trebalo stajati,vjerujem da ljudi u stanu nemaju mjesto za tu kantu,malko mi je velika za kućanstvo,kolko često bi se to odvozili,i hoće li posebno vozilo biti samo za to.
Do pred ljeto imali smo veliki kontejner u smetlarniku,rad je bio još i dućan u našoj zgradi koji je preselio u susjednu,pa su nam za birtije ,cvjećarni,potrebno ... U smetlarniku ubacili još 4-5 kanta i sad je sve dupkom puno

----------


## Cathy

> Jesam sad
> A gdi bi to trebalo stajati,vjerujem da ljudi u stanu nemaju mjesto za tu kantu,malko mi je velika za kućanstvo,kolko često bi se to odvozili,i hoće li posebno vozilo biti samo za to.
> Do pred ljeto imali smo veliki kontejner u smetlarniku,rad je bio još i dućan u našoj zgradi koji je preselio u susjednu,pa su nam za birtije ,cvjećarni,potrebno ... U smetlarniku ubacili još 4-5 kanta i sad je sve dupkom puno


Jel nam Čehok postao gradonačelnik? :Confused:  
To je za Varaždin  Jelena a ne za Zagreb. :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Nadam se da je prije vidio koliko cca dece ima te dobi i kolko ih se treba roditi u roku pol godine.a ne bezveze nqručivql kante.u biti kaj misliš da s kamatama u vž nije isto ko i u ZG.
Ok imamo varaždinke pa nek se jave na temu

----------


## spajalica

jelena, oni koji zele uzmu kantu. kao i u zagrebu, oni koji imaju kucu mogu dobiti komposter.
ja zbilja ne kuzim sta tebe to toliko muci.
ja ti mogu reci da mene muci sta rade s tim pelenama poslije, kad su vec razdvojene. jer pelene su jedan od vecih problema otpada.
jedan od clanaka do kejeg se dodje brzim googlanjem

----------


## jelena.O

pitanje odvažanja sam i ja spomenula

----------


## spajalica

mene ne muci odvazanje, vec sta rade s razdvojenim pelenama, kako zbrinjavaju taj otpad.




> ja ti mogu reci da mene muci *sta rade s tim pelenama poslije, kad su vec razdvojene*. jer pelene su jedan od vecih problema otpada.
> jedan od clanaka do kejeg se dodje brzim googlanjem

----------


## Vrci

Pa odvoze koliko kuzim kamo i mijesani. Pelene se ne recikliraju
Samo sto ispada da ce odvoziti besplatno.

----------


## jelena.O

onda je bezveze te kutije, ako pelene mješaju s mješanim otpadom*, čisti promašaj*

ali ako imaju *odvojeno* odvoz, možda i odvojeno i zbrinjavaju

----------


## Vrci

Jelena, ne postoji zasebno zbrinjavanje pelena. Zato kazu da su one velik problem

Nije bezveze ako placas broj odvoza. Kod nas odvoze smece jednom tjedno za sad (sad smo dobili kante za papir i plastiku i to ide jednom mjesecno). I pocet ce naplacivati drugacije,po broju odvoza, znaci koliko puta stavis. Kante za mjesani otpad nam cipiraju.

Ja bez pelena imam mijesani otpad za staviti kantu svaka 2tj. S pelenama moram svaki tjedan

Da imam kantu za pelene koju besplatno odvoze, manje bih mjesecno placala smece. I to je plus. 
Sad cu ove jos 2god placati vise jer eto imam pelenasa. 

Nije svugdje kao u zg

----------


## Cathy

> Nije svugdje kao u zg


To za pelene je Varaždin, ne Zagreb.

----------


## Vrci

Da znam,pomalo se na jelenu referiram

Ovo nije mjera za okolis,nego za pomoc ljudima s djecom, tako i pise u jednom clanku

----------


## spajalica

Vrci super za roditelje, ali steta za okolis,  kad vec se odvaja bilo bi dobro i to nekako zbrinuti.

Cipiranje kanti, posobene za plastiku, papir kod mene je u selu vec par godina, zbilja ne znam tocno koliko.
mislim da imamo i pravo na komposter, ali nikako procitati do kraja sve o tome  :Embarassed:

----------


## VeraM

Postoji li uopće način da se zbrinu odbačene jednokratne pelene? Mislim da bi ekološki efektnije bilo da promoviraju platnene. A ako je samo socijalna mjera, onda ok, ne plaćat odvou tog djela otpada.

----------


## Vrci

Ne postoji, dosta sam citala o tome

----------


## Ginger

ja cu reci samo  :Rolling Eyes: 
bolje bi mu bilo da kao pronatalitetnu mjeru uredi vrtice i parkove
nije da ne zna u kakvom su stanju
evo, najnoviji slucaj:
https://www.index.hr/mobile/clanak.a...sti&id=2035087

----------

